# Meetings > Ομάδες Εργασίας >  ΕΠΑΝΑΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΙΑ ΟΜΑΔΑΣ ROUTING

## nikpanGR

Ψάχνοντας στο forum είδα ότι το πίο νευραλγικό σημείο-αδυναμία του δικτύου μας είναι το routing(Nai re niko κάτι νέο μας είπες...)
το τελευταίο Post της ομάδας routing Δημοσιεύθηκε: Δευ Ιούλ 28, 2003 10:41 pm .Μετα αρχίσαμε quagga δημιουργώντας μικρότερες ομάδες επέμβασης στην αρχή και κατόπιν Olsr στις γειτονιές-κοντινές περιοχές...
Δεν θα ήταν καλή ιδεά να επαναλειτουργήσει η ομάδα routing?
Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι τόσο δύσκολο πιά μετά από τόση εμπειρία πού έχετε συσωρεύσει τόσα χρόνια.
Αρχικά χρειάζεται 
1)καλή Θέληση
2)ένα τραπέζι - χώρος συζήτησης (χωρις flames)
3)Συμμετοχή από τους εμπειρους
4)Πλάνο Δράσης
5)Εφαρμογή πλάνου δράσης

Είναι κρίμα να έχουμε τέτοιο θησαυρο στα χέρια μας και να τον αφήνουμε αναξιοποίητο.

Οκ το δίκτυο είναι άναρχο,αλλά και τα άναρχα έχουν τους βασικούς κανόνες τους,ας εντάξουμε λοιπόν το routing μέσα σε αυτούς....

Δηλώνω πρώτος προθυμία για συμμετοχή,ας γίνει κάτι πιό οργανωμένο....
Πέρασε αρκετός καιρός νομίζω,δεν συμφωνείτε?
Δεν σας έχει κουράσει αυτο το ''no route to host '' ή το άλλο 3.******************************* destination host unreachable
η το άλλο το τρομερο......... 545 ms to reach the target ...............

Aντε για να δυναμώσουν και οι υπηρεσίες μας.......................

----------


## acoul

νομίζω ότι κάτι τέτοιο γίνεται χωρίς τίτλους και φανφάρες, με ηγετικό ρόλο την ομάδα των Πατησίων και άλλες ομάδες να ακολουθούν με όρεξη ... δεν έχει την καλύτερη δυνατή οργάνωση αλλά το αποτέλεσμα είναι παραδειγματικό θα έλεγα ... κάποια στιγμή πρέπει να αρχίσουμε να παινεύουμε και τα του οίκου μας !! *AWMN* F*** rules !!

----------


## NetTraptor

Νομίζω ότι από την αρχή (αν και τι σου λέω δεν ήσουν και μάλλον δεν ήμουν ούτε εγώ) υπήρχε μια γενική ηδέα του τι επιτρέπετε και τι όχι... 

Υπάρχει ακόμα... αν θέλεις να συντάξεις ένα κείμενο... here you go..

όσων αφορά τον σχεδιασμό και την τελική υλοποίηση... νομίζω ότι ανεπιστρεπτί έχουμε πάει στο μοντέλο των confederations=περιοχές=φέουδα=κάνουμε ότι θέλουμε στο μαγαζί μας...κτλ κτλ εμενα δεν με ενοχλει βεβαια... whatever makes us happy

Με τέτοιες προϋποθέσεις και τέτοια αναρχία (χωρίς κεντρικό ελέγχο και σχεδιασμό) νομίζω ότι το σχέδιο routing team είναι άχρηστο! άλλο ένα αξίωμα χωρίς ουσιαστικό χειροπιαστό εργο

Σύμβουλους, tutors και γνώστες οι οποίου θα μας διαφωτίζουν κάθε τόσο πάνω σε φλέγοντα θέματα routing ... θα μου άρεσε προσωπικά να έχουμε και μάλιστα σε μορφή διαβουλεύσεων και επισήμων συγκροτημένων ανακοινωσεων-υποδείξεων.

κατά τα άλλα... μια χαρά μας βρίσκω και έτσι... φτάνει να μην έχουμε δυσαρεστημένα παιδάκια στην παρέα..!

PS πολύ το καίμε το μυαλό τελευταία ...  ::

----------


## MAuVE

Περί awmn-2 :
http://mauve.1.forumer.com/index.php?ac ... 0#entry351

----------


## pkent79

Νίκο αυτό που λες είναι αδύνατον να γίνει πλέον.
Δεν μπορεί να υπάρξει έλεγχος παρά μόνο συμβουλή και προτροπή, χωρίς εξαναγκασμούς. Μην ξεχνάς ότι δεν έχουμε όλοι τον ίδιο βαθμό γνώσεων, ίδιο ελεύθερο χρόνο και ίδια εξοικείωση.

Βρε Mauve, είναι κατάντια να γράφεις αλλού και να τα κάνεις link εδώ. Δείχνει πολύ άσχημο, λες και μας έχεις γραμμένους ή ντρέπεσαι για κάτι.
Και όχι τίποτα άλλο, εκεί που τα γράφεις είναι "Γιάννης λέει, Γιάννης ακούει".  ::

----------


## MAuVE

> ..εκεί που τα γράφεις είναι "Γιάννης λέει, Γιάννης ακούει". :lol:


Είμαι από τους παλαιότερους εδώ μέσα με χιλιάδες μηνύματα.

Είναι πανεύκολο στον οποιονδήποτε ν' αξιολογήσει τα γραφόμενά μου.

Στη γωνιά μου γράφω αυτά που θεωρώ πλέον σοβαρά και θέλω να τα βρίσκω εύκολα σε μελλοντική αναζήτηση, όπως επίσης και να τα προστατεύσω από τους διάφορους σαβουρογράφους.

Τα περίπου 50-60 άτομα, που κατά μέσον όρο με διαβάζουν, το γνωρίζουν και δεν δυσανασχετούν.

Επαφίεται στην αξιολόγησή που έχει κάνει ο καθένας σ' αυτά που γράφω.

Όποιος νομίζει ότι δεν αξίζουν το παραπάνω κλικ, δεν το πατά. Είναι απλό.

----------


## pkent79

Μιζέρια θα το έλεγα, αλλά αφού σε βολεύει και σου αρέσει.... κολοκυθόπιτα.  ::

----------


## MAuVE

Πάντος, αν το προσέξεις, μηνύματα σαν και τα τελευταία που ανταλλάξαμε δεν υπάρχουν εκεί πέρα. 

Μπορεί το φίλτρο να το βρίσκεις μίζερο, αλλά - όπως κάθε καλή κολοκυθόπιτα - .... δουλεύει.

Μία αδίακριτη ερώτηση :

Εκεί που δουλεύεις, αν δουλεύεις, σου έχει πεί τύχει ποτέ ν' ακούσεις το κλασσικό :

_Δεν με ενδιαφέρει πως θα το κάνεις, μ' ενδιαφέρει να δουλεύει και να μην βγείς από το budget και την προθεσμία._

----------


## mojiro

για μενα δεν ειπαρχει λογος δημιουργιας τετοιας ομαδας.

σε καθε γειτονια ειπαρχει και απο μια
σε καθε confederation ειπαρχει και απο μια

αρα ποιος ο λογος ?

εχει φανει οτι ποιο καλα τα λεμε σε τοπικο επιπεδο παρα σε μητροπολιτικο.

----------


## pkent79

Correct.
Εξάλλου αυτά πάνε σαν τα μικρόβια, από το ένα σημείο στο άλλο.
Ειτε θα είναι για καλό είτε για κακό.

----------


## nikpanGR

Ωραία συμφωνώ,δεν είναι καλό όμως μεταξύ των γειτονιών-περιοχών,να υπάρχει συννενόηση?έχω ακούσει πάμπολα σχόλια για το OLSR του Πειραιά,τα παιδιά όμως ψάχνονται σε καθημερινή σχεδόν βάση.Ακόμα έχω ακούσει για τα Πατήσια,την Καλιθέα.Δεν έχω ακούσει κάτι όμως για την συννενόηση μεταξυ αυτών και των ατόμων πού επιμένουν να είναι έξω και πέρα από κάθε σχεδιασμό.εκεί δεν υπάρχει κάποια πρόταση.
Πχ τις περισσότερες φορές το traceroute στον σύλλογο έχει απογοητευτικά αποτελέσματα με αποτέλεσμα πχ.όταν προσπαθεί κάποιος από Πειραιά να πάρει voip κάποιον στο Μαρούσι να μην μπορεί...
Αν δεν δουλεύει καλά το routing to γενικότερα,τι υπηρεσίες θα προσφέρουμε?Τι να τα κάνω εγώ τα 4 link αν δεν μπορώ να δώσω και να πάρω υπηρεσίες,η τις υπηρεσίες θα τις κάνω μόνο για την περιοχή μου.?Γι αυτο έκανα αυτό το post,ειλικρινά δεν είχα άλλο λόγο....
Πείτε μου έχω άδικο?  ::

----------


## acoul

αν θέλεις να λυθούν όλα τα προβλήματα VoIP & routing ξεκίνα να έρχεσαι στις συναντήσεις των Αμπελοκήπων !! μυστήριο μεν, πιθανό όμως να έχει να κάνει με τα ηλεκτρομαγνητικά πεδία της περιοχής και τα ειδικού τύπου ηλεκτρόνια που κυκλοφορούν εκεί !! δες το κάτι σαν τα ιαματικά λουτρά του routing !!

----------


## nikpanGR

> αν θέλεις να λυθούν όλα τα προβλήματα VoIP & routing ξεκίνα να έρχεσαι στις συναντήσεις των Αμπελοκήπων !! μυστήριο μεν, πιθανό όμως να έχει να κάνει με τα ηλεκτρομαγνητικά πεδία της περιοχής και τα ειδικού τύπου ηλεκτρόνια που κυκλοφορούν εκεί !! δες το κάτι σαν τα ιαματικά λουτρά του routing !!


Τουλάχιστον αυτό ας μην γίνει flame......please........

----------


## NetTraptor

Το σύνηθες είναι ότι δεν φταίει το routing... μην το κάνουμε πιπίλα... Τα λινκ από εσένα έως το Μαρούσι φταίνε μάλλον... ή είναι πίτα (χλομό) ή χάλια!
Είναι ένα πράγμα που μας παιδεύει περισσότερο από το routing εδώ και πολύ καιρό! Δεν πρόκειται να φτιάξει με κανένα ουτοπικό routing πρωτόκολλο αυτή ή κατάσταση! 
Μετά το στάδιο της σωστής στόχευσης και των σωστών βασικών ρυθμίσεων μιας wireless κάρτας έχουμε και άλλα θέματα….
Αυτόπαρεμβολές σε κουτιά, λάθος επιλογή καναλιών σε σχέση με γειτονικούς κόμβους, προβλήματα κατασκευών, απρόσεχτες μικρορυθμίσεις με πολύ άσχημα αποτελέσματα και ένα κάρο τέτοια…
Μέχρι να μάθουμε να κοιτάμε το πρόβλημα στην ρίζα κανένα routing δεν θα μας σώσει…

----------


## nikpanGR

> Το σύνηθες είναι ότι δεν φταίει το routing... μην το κάνουμε πιπίλα... Τα λινκ από εσένα έως το Μαρούσι φταίνε μάλλον... ή είναι πίτα (χλομό) ή χάλια!
> Είναι ένα πράγμα που μας παιδεύει περισσότερο από το routing εδώ και πολύ καιρό! Δεν πρόκειται να φτιάξει με κανένα ουτοπικό routing πρωτόκολλο αυτή ή κατάσταση! 
> Μετά το στάδιο της σωστής στόχευσης και των σωστών βασικών ρυθμίσεων μιας wireless κάρτας έχουμε και άλλα θέματα….
> Αυτόπαρεμβολές σε κουτιά, λάθος επιλογή καναλιών σε σχέση με γειτονικούς κόμβους, προβλήματα κατασκευών, απρόσεχτες μικρορυθμίσεις με πολύ άσχημα αποτελέσματα και ένα κάρο τέτοια…
> Μέχρι να μάθουμε να κοιτάμε το πρόβλημα στην ρίζα κανένα routing δεν θα μας σώσει…


Ti ενοείς με το ρίζα,γίνε πιο σαφής,για να δούμε τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε γι αυτό και να μην το έχουμε πιπίλα,και να βοηθήσουμε όλοι ρε παιδάκι μου..........εάν ενοείς τις μικρορυθμίσεις και την συχνότητα δεν νομίζω ότι αυτά είναι υπεύθυνα για το κατα καιρούς χάλι του δικτύου..οκ ορισμένοι δεν έχουν φτίαξει το dns record,ok ορισμένοι πέφτουν σε συχνότητες άλλων,αυτό διορθώνεται με επικοινωνία,το θέμα είναι ποιά κατα την γνώμη σου είναι η ρίζα.....του κακού....

----------


## mojiro

> Ωραία συμφωνώ,δεν είναι καλό όμως μεταξύ των γειτονιών-περιοχών,να υπάρχει συννενόηση?έχω ακούσει πάμπολα σχόλια για το OLSR του Πειραιά,τα παιδιά όμως ψάχνονται σε καθημερινή σχεδόν βάση.Ακόμα έχω ακούσει για τα Πατήσια,την Καλιθέα.Δεν έχω ακούσει κάτι όμως για την συννενόηση μεταξυ αυτών και των ατόμων πού επιμένουν να είναι έξω και πέρα από κάθε σχεδιασμό.εκεί δεν υπάρχει κάποια πρόταση.
> Πχ τις περισσότερες φορές το traceroute στον σύλλογο έχει απογοητευτικά αποτελέσματα με αποτέλεσμα πχ.όταν προσπαθεί κάποιος από Πειραιά να πάρει voip κάποιον στο Μαρούσι να μην μπορεί...
> Αν δεν δουλεύει καλά το routing to γενικότερα,τι υπηρεσίες θα προσφέρουμε?Τι να τα κάνω εγώ τα 4 link αν δεν μπορώ να δώσω και να πάρω υπηρεσίες,η τις υπηρεσίες θα τις κάνω μόνο για την περιοχή μου.?Γι αυτο έκανα αυτό το post,ειλικρινά δεν είχα άλλο λόγο....
> Πείτε μου έχω άδικο?


Εννοειτε οτι ειπαρχει μεταξυ μας αλληλοσυνενοηση και βοηθεια.

Εως τωρα λιγο-πολυ εχουμε μιλησει ολες οι ομαδουλες μεταξυ μας για
το τι κανουμε, τι προτεινεται, τι ειναι καλυτερο, τι δοκιμαζουμε και που.

Απλα η καλη και αμεση δουλεια δε χρειαζεται να γινεται ανακοινωσιμη
στο επιπεδο που περιμενες ωστε να ενημερωνεσαι για το τι λεμε.

Αυτο που εσυ προσωπικα μπορεις να κανεις ειναι να φροντιζεις τα λινκ
σου να ειναι το κατα δυνατον αψογα συμφωνα με διαφορους κανονες
που κατα καιρους αναφερουμε (χαμηλοτατη ισχυ, 20+/20+ tcp both,
0-1ms latency, οχι turbo αν δε φουλαρει ενα λινκ, κλπ).

Επισης οποτε βρισκεις καποιο ελατοματικο λινκ μπορεις ειτε να βρισκεις
αμεσως τον υπευθηνο και να τον ενημερωνεις, ειτε να ποσταρεις στην
αναλογη ενοτητα του κομβου του.

----------


## MAuVE

> Ωραία συμφωνώ,δεν είναι καλό όμως μεταξύ των γειτονιών-περιοχών,να υπάρχει συννενόηση?έχω ακούσει πάμπολα σχόλια για το OLSR του Πειραιά,τα παιδιά όμως ψάχνονται σε καθημερινή σχεδόν βάση.Ακόμα έχω ακούσει για τα Πατήσια,την Καλιθέα.Δεν έχω ακούσει κάτι όμως για την συννενόηση μεταξυ αυτών και των ατόμων πού επιμένουν να είναι έξω και πέρα από κάθε σχεδιασμό.εκεί δεν υπάρχει κάποια πρόταση.
> Πχ τις περισσότερες φορές το traceroute στον σύλλογο έχει απογοητευτικά αποτελέσματα με αποτέλεσμα πχ.όταν προσπαθεί κάποιος από Πειραιά να πάρει voip κάποιον στο Μαρούσι να μην μπορεί...
> Αν δεν δουλεύει καλά το routing to γενικότερα,τι υπηρεσίες θα προσφέρουμε?Τι να τα κάνω εγώ τα 4 link αν δεν μπορώ να δώσω και να πάρω υπηρεσίες,η τις υπηρεσίες θα τις κάνω μόνο για την περιοχή μου.?Γι αυτο έκανα αυτό το post,ειλικρινά δεν είχα άλλο λόγο....
> Πείτε μου έχω άδικο? 8)


Σοβαρός ο προβληματισμός σου, τις απαντήσεις μου θα τις βρείς εδώ :

http://mauve.1.forumer.com/index.php?ac ... 0#entry353

----------

